# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  George Bush

## magicderius

He estado mirando a traves del buscador y veo que no hay un tema relacionado con george bush... o por lo menos yo no lo he visto... y se me ha ocurrido que podiamos crear un libro de firmas y luego mandarselo, jejejeje asi que si os apetece podeis dejarle aqui vuestros mejores pensamientos...
Yo diria de el que es un ejemplo para todos... mas que nada por que ha demostrado que sin mover un dedo, sin cultura, sin estudios y con morro ha llegao a lo mas alto.... God Bless America!!!!

----------


## ElGranDantón

¿Y quién te crees que eres tú, chavalote? Para criticar algo, sea una persona, una película o una grapadora, al menos tienes que saber un poquito (un poquito digo, ¿eh?) del tema. Y en base a ello, dar unos argumentos sobre tu crítica.

A ver si nos damos un poco de cuenta de la realidad, que si Bush está ahí no es por casualidad.

----------


## ignoto

Lo de poner "sin estudios" indica que, en el mejor de los casos, hablas de algo sin tener ni pajolera idea.
Georges Bush es economista.
Y tanto en los Estados Gringos como aquí, eso es una carrera superior.

Y si por "no mover un dedo" entiendes el que dejó una carrera bastante bien pagada de ejecutivo de alto nivel (con ayuda de quien fuera, pero tenía un trabajo mejor remunerado que el de diez de nosotros juntos) y se empeñó hasta las orejas pudiendo perder las elecciones...y todo lo demás, pues bueno.

Que no nos caiga bien (o si, cada uno es libre de apreciar u odiar a quien guste) no significa que debamos hablar de nadie sin estar informados.

O, por lo menos, sin limitar nuestra información a la demagogia barata.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Y, más importante aún: ¿Hablamos de George Bush o de George W. Bush?

Más que nada porque no son la misma persona.... :roll:

----------


## ignoto

Por la forma de hablar, creo que se refiere al hijo.

El mensaje tiene toda la pinta de "lo ataco porque es malo que lo se yo porque me lo han dicho".

----------


## antarin

A Bush se le debe recnocer el mérito de amañar unas elecciones y ganarlas; que no a todo el mundo le sale. A Chávez no le ha funcionado ni con pucherazos, caciques etc.

----------


## magicderius

Solo he puesto el mensaje para que hablasemos un poco del tema... vale reconozco que no he seguido su carrera personal, pero tambien hay que reconocer que su carrera como politico no ha sido la mas adecuada o por lo menos eso me parece a mi. Sobre el tema de criticar hay criticas buenas y malas en este caso yo critico negativamente, si hay alguien que opina positivamente pues que lo diga que estamos en un pais libre... decirle a o'malley que efectivamente pido opiniones de w.bush ha sido fallo mio por no especificar bien, para la proxima vez intentare que no pase

----------


## ElGranDantón

> A Bush se le debe recnocer el mérito de amañar unas elecciones y ganarlas; que no a todo el mundo le sale. A Chávez no le ha funcionado ni con pucherazos, caciques etc.


Felizmente tú no decides sobre el futuro mundial.. ¿O quizá sí?

Me gustaría personalmente que nos remitieras las pruebas en las que te basas para decir con total seguridad que amañó unas elecciones, si no es mucha molestia.

Saludos.

----------


## ign

Por lo que yo sé, la carrera (a la cual llegó gracias a las influencias) la sacó de milagro, y su padre le fue dando empresas para que hiciera algo en la vida durante 20 años.
Empresas que curiosamente, iban cayendo una tras otra.

También es cierto que ha tenido numerosos percances con los temas de las drogas y el alcohol...

Así que, un santito creo que no es, no...   :Wink:

----------


## BusyMan

> Felizmente tú no decides sobre el futuro mundial.. ¿O quizá sí?


Es que no debería decidir nada sobre el futuro mundial.

Quienes le han votado y elegido son los norteamericanos. Yo, tú y el resto del mundo no hemos opinado al respecto.

----------


## Voidmain

Me toca hacer de abogado del Diablo. Voy a defender la profesionalidad de George W. Bush. 

El actual presidente de los EEUU ha jugado (nótese el pretérito) un papel fundamental a la hora de dirigir la nueva cruzada contra el Islam. 
No olvidemos que su único cometido es ser el títere y cabeza visible de una serie de lobbies con una ideología más que discutible. Y como títere hay que reconocer que no le gana nadie.
El actual clima de tensión entre occidente (europa incluida) y oriente (paises islámicos incluidos) es fruto de los esfuerzos de los grupos de presión republicanos por lograr un mayor acopio de recursos para su propio beneficio (que no el de su país). Existen otros factores que han influido en esta fractura oriente-occidente,  pero sin duda la política exterior agresiva y prepotente de EEUU ha precipitado los acontecimientos.

Así que, si se quiere criticar a Bush porque "cae mal", perfecto. Pero como presidente de los EEUU ha realizado su papel a la perfección en cuanto a política exterior se refiere, reafirmando la hegemonía geopolítica de su país y extendiendo su influencia de la forma más descarada posible, saltándose a la torera las resoluciones de la ONU. 

También podríamos hablar de la política interna de EEUU, y de como han logrado los republicanos imponer una autocensura pseudopatriótica en los medios de comunicación, controlando los contenidos para favorecer las corrientes de opinión afines.

En cuanto al comentario de Ign sobre el alcohol y las drogas... me parece muy triste que a alguien con esos antecedentes le permitan aspirar a la presidencia, mientras que a otro, por una "churrupaita" de una becaria lo crucificasen. Otro ejemplo de la doble moral estadounidense.

Sea como sea, ole por Bush. Un político que ha logrado todos los objetivos que le han marcado. Guste, o no.

God Bless USA. No contribuyamos a perpetuar su imperialismo diciendo "América" cuando nos referimos a EEUU  :Wink1:

----------


## keko

Para mi lo mejor de G. Bush es el capitulo de los Simpsons en el que se convierte en vecino de Homer, y parodían a Daniel el Travieso.

----------


## ignoto

Pues mira, yo envidio a Clinton.
¡Eso es trabajar y no la *ierda de despacho que tengo yo!
Debajo de mi mesa solamente hay papeles, suciedad y alguna cucaracha despistada mientras que debajo de la suyaaaa...  8)

----------


## magicderius

Creo que el sillon de la casa blanca hace que el que se sienta en el se considere un ser superior y creo que el saltarse las normativa de la ONU porque si y crear una guerra por un motivo que luego hasta el propio bush ha reconocido que no existia (armas de destruccion masiva) es un sintoma claro de esa superioridad que comento.
Yo no hablo mal de bush ni de nadie porque "me lo han dicho y me cae mal", reconozco que el primer mensaje que puse no estaba al 100% correcto y como he dicho antes la proxima vez intentare que cualquier post que proponga estara mejor explicado, he sido muy escueto y he resumido mucho en palabras que quiza no eran las adecuadas, pero a dia de hoy tengo mi propia opinion.
Corregidme si me equivoco pero creo que el himno se titula "God bless america", no? yo tampoco estoy de acuerdo en que cuando decimos america nos refiramos a EEUU

----------


## Raicon

Dios... si yo tueviera tanto tiempo libre.... :roll:

----------


## letang

Pues mira, sin conocer la carrera de Gorge Bush, puedo decir perfectamente que no me gusta para nada.

De su pasado sólo recuerdo que pertenecía a una de esas sociedades secretas escolares, la suya se llamaba Skull&Bones y por lo que he oído es de las peorcitas.

Creo que de su política exterior sobran las palabras. Ataca al país que le viene en gana, inventándose los motivos y pasándose por el forro las órdenes de la ONU (y para colmo el presidente de entonces de España le acompaña en semejante salvajada ilegal).

Sobre su política interna, pues la verdad es que no la sigo, pero el simple hecho de mantener la pena de muerte en tantos estados me parece algo vergonzoso.
El hecho de mantener el "creacionismo" como teoría de la creación del hombre en muchas escuelas me parece algo sin sentido común.

Prohibir enseñar las teorías de Darwin algo en contra de la ciencia y de la cultura en general.

Los controles que exigen para cualquier persona que quiera viajar allí, dejar las huellas de los 10 dedos, hacerse fotos para fichas policiales, etcétera, me parecen una falta de respeto increíble.

Por no hablar de la cárcel de Guantánamo, que aunque ya no se oiga nada de ella, sigue estando llena de gente inculpada sin pruebas, sin derecho a abogados y sufriendo torturas y burlas por parte de los militares encargados.

En fin, que creo que no hace falta conocer el currículum de Bush para darse cuenta de que no es precisamente un ejemplo a seguir.

----------


## antarin

> Iniciado por antarin
> 
> A Bush se le debe recnocer el mérito de amañar unas elecciones y ganarlas; que no a todo el mundo le sale. A Chávez no le ha funcionado ni con pucherazos, caciques etc.
> 
> 
> Felizmente tú no decides sobre el futuro mundial.. ¿O quizá sí?
> 
> Me gustaría personalmente que nos remitieras las pruebas en las que te basas para decir con total seguridad que amañó unas elecciones, si no es mucha molestia.
> 
> Saludos.


Tienes razón en que por suerte yo no decido sobre el futuro mundial. Obviamente, si tuviese pruebas Al Gore sería el presidente de los Estados Unidos. Me limito a manifestar una impresión personal. Quizás debería haber dejado claro este aspecto.

Por cierto, ese rigor que me pides a mi, te lo podías aplicar a ti y a los compañeros que escribís en ese blog tuyo que antes publicitabas.

Un saludo

----------


## ElGranDantón

Pues hombre, da la casualidad de que si escribo artículos quiere decir que en ellos plasmo mi pensamiento y doy MUCHOS argumentos. Que tú no entiendas mi idioma no quiere decir que no se haga.

Y al que dice que Bush inició una guerra que no-sé-qué... Fue la propia ONU la que dijo que había que intervenir en Irak, y el propio pueblo irakí estaba pidiendo que se hiciera algo. Pero claro, volvemos a lo de siempre: Criticar a Bush y Aznar porque sí, simplemente por hacer las cosas que ellos creen que está bien. Nadie es perfecto, todos cometemos errores.

----------


## ignoto

Al Gore no es precisamente trigo limpio.

----------


## letang

Yo paso de discutir contigo.
En su día vi tu blog. Ahora entré al perfil a ver si estaba por ahí la dirección para echarle otra ojeada.
No está, pero he visto el dominio en el que termina tu cuenta de correo y lo siento, no me merece respeto ninguno ese grupo editorial, los políticos que le acompañan, la iglesia que tienen detrás, y su director y locutor estrella.

Así que nada, paso de volver a este hilo que se va a convertir en un flame.

Adiós.

----------


## antarin

> Pues hombre, da la casualidad de que si escribo artículos quiere decir que en ellos plasmo mi pensamiento y doy MUCHOS argumentos. Que tú no entiendas mi idioma no quiere decir que no se haga.
> 
> Y al que dice que Bush inició una guerra que no-sé-qué... Fue la propia ONU la que dijo que había que intervenir en Irak, y el propio pueblo irakí estaba pidiendo que se hiciera algo. Pero claro, volvemos a lo de siempre: Criticar a Bush y Aznar porque sí, simplemente por hacer las cosas que ellos creen que está bien. Nadie es perfecto, todos cometemos errores.


Estoy de acuerdo con Letang en que no merece la pena seguir discutiendo contigo aqui sobre esto.

Yo no he hablado de Aznar para nada, tú has sacado el tema, y me reservo mi opinión porque no creo que a nadie le interese.

Es cierto, Al Gore también me causa un cierto rechazo; sólo me referí a él como candidato demócrata no como ejemplo de conducta.

Claro que no hablo tu idioma; no me gusta la crispación ni la mentira indistintamente de la opción política de uno. Así que de magia hablamos lo que quieras (aunque soy un novato de cuidado).

----------


## magicderius

Yo no queria generar ningun mal rollo poniendo este post, solo queria participar y que participarais... de todas formas creo que hay pocos politicos que sean trigo limpio

----------


## Voidmain

Fantástico... otro hilo potencialmente interesante que se va al carajo.
Una lástima  :roll:

----------


## letang

Como le he respondido a magicdreus por privado, yo no veo ningún problema.
Yo entré y puse mi opinión sobre el personaje en cuestión.
Después apareció ElGranDantón opinando sobre mi comentario, y sólo respondí que no quiero entrar en ese tema ni discutir sobre el asunto con él.

Pero no veo ningún problema a que cada uno exprese lo que le parezca oportuno, yo simplemente he dicho que no opinaré porque no me gusta hablar de política  en foros.

Pero no creo que el hilo se haya ido se haya ido al carajo. Si se sigue opinando, seguirá vivo.  :Wink1:

----------


## Voidmain

Nada letang. No pretendía aludir con mi mensaje a nadie en concreto. Y menos a ti, un caballero de reluciente armadura  :Wink1: 
Es que me resulta... mmmm... cual es la palabra... mmmm... cansino, que en cuanto se tocan temas de política se disparen las sensibilidades. Y aunque esté hilo versaba sobre George W. Bush, inevitablemente (por razones obvias) ha salido a relucir la política nacional. Y con esto siempre se encienden los ánimos. 

Ahora procedo a tocar la pera a ElGranDantón...

Las resoluciones de la ONU no son como las lentejas. Si las tomas, las tomas siempre. Si las dejas, las dejas siempre. Tu argumento no es aceptable, ya que EEUU ha ignorado reiteradamente a la ONU cuando le ha sido conveniente. 

¿Y el pueblo irakí pedía que se hiciera algo? Es posible. Pero dudo que deseasen pasar de la dictadura a la anarquía. ¿O pretendes negar que Irak vive sumido en el caos?. 

Y sí, volvemos a lo de siempre... criticar a Bush y Aznar. Y no porque sí. Su problema reside en la actitud. Es chulesca y arrogante. Tanto a nivel de política exterior como personal. Mira a Putin. Comedido y distante, no recibe apenas críticas, y sin embargo ha impuesto una discreta dictadura mediática en Rusia, tiene Chechenia medio frita, y a Europa cogida por las *censored* con el gas. Si le preguntan, sabe guardar silencio. Bush y Aznar, por desgracia para ellos, no. No les quito mérito político, que lo tienen... pero les fallan las formas.

¿Quien ha dicho que un buen político tenga que ser amable y buena persona, o converger con nuestra ideología?

P.D: A ver si podemos mantener un debate sin descalificaciones y mínimamente elaborado  :Wink1:

----------


## cuenk

> Pues hombre, da la casualidad de que si escribo artículos quiere decir que en ellos plasmo mi pensamiento y doy MUCHOS argumentos. Que tú no entiendas mi idioma no quiere decir que no se haga.


Sí, lo que ocurre es que existen argumentos plausibles y argumentos falsos. Los que tu sueles dar son de dudosa credibilidad, por citar una de las joyitas del blog, y cito textualmente:

Refiriéndose al 11-M (tema estrella del blog):
“la peor de las hipótesis: la del golpe de Estado puro y duro. Por ejemplo, si es verdad que los asturianos entregaron Goma-2 ECO a los islamistas antes del 11-M, entonces existiría la posibilidad de que eso se hubiera hecho precisamente para poder construir posteriormente, después de la masacre, la versión oficial de los atentados.”

Esto es de una inconsciencia impresionante. Y es solo un pequeño ejemplo.
Sé que me he salido del tema pero todo va relacionado. 
Y para terminar otro de los grandes titulares del Blog (no falta el humor):

No lo termino de pillar.. Yo me compro un Ipod de 60 gigas y tiene.. ¿55?

----------


## ElGranDantón

Sí, puede ser lo que tú quieras... Pero, ¿es que acaso alguien ha demostrado lo contrario?

Y lo de los gigas no me lo atribuyas a mí, que no es una entrada mía.

----------


## BusyMan

Los tiempos cambian  :Smile1:    La Ley de Godwin debería reescribirse.

Ley de Godwin: "_A medida que una discusión en Internet se alarga, la probabilidad de que aparezca una comparación en la que se mencione a Hitler o a los nazis tiende a uno._".

Ahora la referencia es a Bush o Aznar...


Me preocupa el asunto de la elección y reelección de Bush por el pueblo estadounidense.

Cuando se le pregunta a la gente aquí por qué creen que los estadounidenses le apoyaron en dos ocasiones se suele decir "_son unos desinformados_" que me parece una afirmación tan volátil como los que insisten en que "_la cartomagia española es la mejor del mundo_" porque sí.

----------


## ignoto

Si yo procuro que la mayoría de la gente de mi pais se sienta mas segura con mi política que con la de otro y, además, consigo convencerles de que otro tipo de política podría ocasionarles una serie de atentados terroristas...me votarán como locos.
Bush será muchas cosas, incluyendo todo tipo de afirmaciones sobre sus ancestros, pero como político es una máquina.

En España se juega con el reparto de dinero y libertades, aún a costa de la quiebra del sistema de seguridad social (a partir del 2015 no habrá dinero pero sobra para dar cheques premiando la natalidad, fomentar el aumento de los precios de alquiler de viviendas financiando los de unos pocos y para prometer quitar los impuestos a los mileuristas. No sé cual de las dos políticas es mas *stúpida), en Francia juegan con el ahorro energético y en los Estados Gringos hablan de la política antiterrorista.

----------


## Patito

Busy, con lo que dices de la ley de Godwin... da igual cambiarla: todos sabemos que más o menos (bigote) se sobreentiende que es lo mismo...

Grandantón, me podrías pasar la dirección del blog ese tuyo, que ya hace tiempo que no me indigno tanto leyendo pensamientos fascistas, y me apetece indignarme un poquito...

Saludos!

----------


## ign

> Refiriéndose al 11-M (tema estrella del blog):
> “la peor de las hipótesis: la del golpe de Estado puro y duro. Por ejemplo, si es verdad que los asturianos entregaron Goma-2 ECO a los islamistas antes del 11-M, entonces existiría la posibilidad de que eso se hubiera hecho precisamente para poder construir posteriormente, después de la masacre, la versión oficial de los atentados.”


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Grandantón, me podrías pasar la dirección del blog ese tuyo, que ya hace tiempo que no me indigno tanto leyendo pensamientos fascistas, y me apetece indignarme un poquito...
> 
> Saludos!


Pero, ¿tú quién te crees que eres para llamarme fascista? ¿Acaso te he insultado yo o faltado al respeto? Me parece que no.

Creo que lo mínimo sería rectificar, porque luego la gente dice que en el foro no se respeta.. Y es que es verdad.

----------


## Raicon

Con qué facilidad se le tacha a uno de fascista!! ¿Qué hipócritas somos?
Oh! El diálogo! Oh! El talante... Y la gente que esta a favor de esto ( que me parece estupendo, ojo, que no digo lo contrario) enseguida en vez de discutir del tema se limita a decir: fascista, por poner un ejemplo.
Sobre otras cosas que he leido:
¿Qué pasa esta mal visto ser de derechas? ¿Escuchar la COPE? ¿Ser creyente? Como Zapatero que vino el Papa y ni estuvo presente... En cuento alguien deja ver su ideologia de derechas ya se responde con un objetivo claro: paso de escribir de este tema, o me guardo mi opinión al respecto de esta gente. ¡Haber si tienes que decir algo dilo!¿Qué pasa que por pensar diferente te crees mejor, peor o algo? Somo iguales, ¿Qué vas a discutir con los que piensan como tu? ¿Para qué para que digas todos estéis de acuerdo con lo que habaís?
Me indigna este tema porque estoy en una pronvincia el Pais vasco, en el cual como pienses diferente ya puedes tener cuidad porque enseguida te tachan de facha, a caso saben qué significa facha. No, no creo, facha viene de fachada, como hipócrita... Me da rabia la gente que no esta de acuerdo con una persona como Aznar, que no guarde respeto hacia el resto de personas que si pueden estarlo, ¿a caso todos tenemos que pensar igual? ¿a caso no "creemos" en el dialogo, en la democracia, en el talante, en lo politicamente correcto ("vascos y vascas")? ¿Qué es eso de me voy a indignar un poquito...? ¿Porqué?¿A caso es un crimen? En cambio, no te indignas cuando el gobierno dialoga con una vanda terrorista? Porcierto que me acabo de enterar que acaba de morir el segundo guardia civil.[MODE IRONIC:ON] Si, yo creo que si se puede dialogar con una banda terrorista que cuando te des la vuelta te pega un tiro, ¿por qué no?[MODE IRONIC:OFF]pf... Tanto cuesta cayarse cuando se habla de un tema politico porque no sabes si el que tienes al lado piensa igual que tu.Un ejemplo: cuando Ella puso un link de Rajoy en la propaganda del PP, no dije nada, porque vi que Ella piensa diferente aunque creo que no tendría que haberlo puesto. Me diréis pues mira tu estas hablando, si porque estoy harto, harto de soportar el silencio en clase cuando estoy rodeado de gente que defiende la independecia de EusCadi (las siete mentiras: vizcaya, guipuzcua, alava, más francia: lapurdi, baja navarra, y suberoa) y que no se lo caya porque cree que todos opinan como ellos. Os creéis que tengo que estudiar eso y es obligatorio aunque no este a favor de ello?¿Eso es democracia? ¡Qué baje Dios u que lo vea!
Para terminar:
Parecemos tontos, escribiendo sobre temas (Geroge W. Bush) cuando nadie vive allí, ni sabe nada de él lo suficiente como para opinar, simplemente como el partido político del que estas de acuerdo dice cuatro cosas ya se cree uno con el derecho de este es tal o este cual...
Somo titeres de partidos que dicen algo y nosotros nos lo creemos.
Simplemente sea del partido que seas, tengas la idelogia que tengas... respeta.... cayate.... a no ser que ese pensamiento, ese partido este a favor de la violencia o vaya contra los derechos humanos o la democracia. Creo que no cuesta tanto...

----------


## letang

> ya se responde con un objetivo claro: paso de escribir de este tema, o me guardo mi opinión al respecto de esta gente. ¡Haber si tienes que decir algo dilo!¿Qué pasa que por pensar diferente te crees mejor, peor o algo? Somo iguales, ¿Qué vas a discutir con los que piensan como tu? ¿Para qué para que digas todos estéis de acuerdo con lo que habaís?





> estoy harto, harto de soportar el silencio en clase cuando estoy rodeado de gente que defiende la independecia de EusCadi





> ¡Haber si tienes que decir algo dilo!¿Qué pasa que por pensar diferente te crees mejor, peor o algo? Somo iguales, ¿Qué vas a discutir con los que piensan como tu? ¿Para qué para que digas todos estéis de acuerdo con lo que habaís?

----------


## Raicon

Tal y como lo has puesto, no esta en contexto. Es decir creo que nadie tendría que hablar de politica porque sino creas confrontamiento. No estoy hablando de silencio en el sentido de no hablar por no defender tus ideas, hablo de silencio por no molestar al resto.
Pongo un ejemplo:
Si digo, la homosexualidad es una enfermedad. Puedo ofender al resto, porque no se si tu, eres homosexual. El que tiene que guardar silencio soy yo, no tu. Porque te he ofendido. No seria logico callarte porque eres homosexual que es a lo que me refieria cuando me citas por primera vez.
Otro ejemplo:
Magicderius, el que inicio el tema, esta encontra de George, pero puede que tu, estes a favor y lo que te diga puede ofender. Asi que el que tiene que guerdar silencio es él, no tú. No seria logico callarte porque te sientes ofendido que es a lo que me referia cuando me citas por primera vez.
El que tiene que silenciarse es el que empieza la conversación.
Cuando digo que estoy harto del silencio es porque no me puedo defender ya que estamos 4 contra 14, y se te hechan encima acusandote como ha pasado con el Gran Dalton y Patito o peor, palizas, bulling... etc. No es como en el resto de España. Si vivis algun tiempo por esta zona os daréis cuenta de lo que digo.
Cuando digo tú, puede ser cualquiera.
saludos.

EDITO: para alcarar algunas cosas.

----------


## cuenk

Toda persona, por su condición, debe ser respetada como tal, pero las ideologías no tienen porqué ser respetadas. Yo nunca respetaré una política de derechas. Precisamente lo que estamos haciendo aquí es discutir Raicon, con toda normalidad. Patito dice indignarse al leer determinados comentarios, y no me extraña, a mi me ocurre exactamente igual cuando veo cosas como la que he escrito antes. 
Me indigno igual que cuando alguien le recrimina a Zapatero la negociación con ETA. Te recuerdo que hubo otras negociaciones (Gobierno PP) y en esa fue un intento fallido, pero ésta última es una bajada de pantalones ¿verdad?. 
Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que cualquier presidente de un Gobierno quiere acabar con el terrorismo y hace todo lo posible por hacerlo ya que eso supondría un antes y un después en el transcurso de la historia de ese país, por tanto dejar ya de recriminar a Zapatero su intento, porque cualquiera que piense que fue algo distinto esque esta muy ciego o es muy ignorante.

----------


## Raicon

Discutir esta bien pero no esta bien intentar imponer una ideologia o juzgar a una persona porlo que piense... ¿¿Y las ideologias por qué no vas a respetarlas??Es cierto que hay algunos como la extrema izq. o la extrema dch. defienden la violencia al igual que los fascistas o los antifascistas... a esos son a los que no se los debe repetar porque no puedes dialogar con ellos. No creen en el dialogo. ¿no estamos discutiendo formalmente sin insultos ni voliencia verbal? ¿porque no vas a respetar a una persona que no piensa como tu pero si sabe dialogar?
Yo respeto la idea de la independencia de Euscadi siempre que sea de una forma paficica, otra cosa es que me parezca bien que sea mediante la violencia o la siembra del miedo.
Si, es cierto que el PP, también intento dialogar con ETA, pero también ilegalizo egunkaria que financiaba a la banda terrorista y ANV, creo que no estaria legalizada ahora.
Todos los gobiernos meten la pata, eso es así. O te crees que yo estoy de acuerdo con la guerra de Irak, no, no es así. No estoy de acuerdo con ninguna guerra sobre todo sino te concierne.
Por otra parte, no se si al gobierno le ineteresa acabar con ETA, tanto al actual como a al de la oposición. Si te fijas, se tuvo una gran oportunidad con la operación de Lobo. Pero no se quiso. No sé porqué, ni sé que gobierno estaba en esa época. También se intentó eliminar a Lobo cuando acabo la operación. Solo tenías que haber visto el reportaje que se hizo.
En fin, lo unico con lo que me quedo de positivo es con ciertas cosas de cada gobierno. porque todos tienen cosas que con las que uno no esta de acuerdo.
saludos

----------


## BusyMan

> cualquiera que piense que fue algo distinto esque esta muy ciego o es muy ignorante.


Uyyy con lo bien que ibas y la has cagado como la cagan todos.

Desde los políticos a los filósofos en cuanto van a concluir su disertación la cagan.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Me indigno igual que cuando alguien le recrimina a Zapatero la negociación con ETA. Te recuerdo que hubo otras negociaciones (Gobierno PP) y en esa fue un intento fallido, pero ésta última es una bajada de pantalones ¿verdad?.


Si queremos liar y tergiversar las cosas, al final acabamos haciéndolo. Es normal.

El Partido Popular se sentó a hablar con ETA en Suiza en una ocasión, y lo que se encontró fue con una tregua que había hecho ETA con el PNV (año 1998).

Zapatero se ha sentado muchas veces a hablar con ETA y, según su ambiguo discurso, seguirá haciéndolo. No le importa dar la espalda a las víctimas, a la gente que está en contra de la negociación con terroristas (cosa que nunca servirá de nada), etc. Zapatero quiere llegar a un estado en el que él se sienta cómodo, a una paz que condene a media sociedad vasca a vivir sin libertad, a la paz de Azkoitia, de Batasuna-ETA... Ésa es la paz que quiere Zapatero, ¿me equivoco? Y cuando ETA diga: Navarra o nada, ¿qué les contestará el señor Zapatero?

A los terroristas no se les puede dar carta de libertad dentro de un Estado de Derecho, va contra las normas de la sociedad. A los terroristas hay que derrotarles, mediante los instrumentos de la ley, claro está, pero derrotarles. Hay que hacer que se pudran en las cárceles, en celdas aún más pequeñas que donde ellos mismos encerraron a J.A. Ortega Lara. A cada preso etarra, en una celda tan baja como para no poder ponerse en pie, y tan estrecha como para no poder tumbarse. Un habitáculo frío y oscuro, para que acaben perdiendo el juicio por el aislamiento. Con una minúscula ventana que da al mundo, que continúa su marcha sin ellos. Eso es lo que se merecen, y no un Gobierno que los amamante y los mantenga.

----------


## Voidmain

Y dale...
Bueno, ya que el tema se ha ido de madre, seguire el hilo actual del post.

Raicon, te has lucido con tus argumentos. Y de paso me has puesto en bandeja la réplica.
¿Silencio para no molestar al resto? Me parece una barbaridad. Aunque si tus disertaciones políticas son como el ejemplo de la homosexualidad, es normal que se generen reacciones hostiles hacia tí.
La homosexualidad no es una enfermedad... ¿o tienes algún documento con base científica que la catalogue como tal? 

Si Goebbels resucitase, seguro que palmaría de nuevo debido a un orgasmo masivo al ver como su más famosa consigna ("Una mentira repetida mil veces se convierte en una verdad") se emplea hoy en día con éxito abrumador. Por desgracia el PP se ha vuelto un abanderado de este método de propaganda, y de ahí la fuga de votantes que ha sufrido. 

Creeme, si estructuras tus ideas y aprendes a exponerlas, no creo que necesites callártelas. Yo jamas he tenido que cerrar la boca en cuestiones políticas, aunque claro... suelo pensar dos veces las cosas que digo.
Puede que venir de una familia en la que mitad son "rojillos" y la otra "fachas" ayuda a ver estos temas con perspectiva.

Pero bueno, esto es un reflejo de la mala leche que reina en este país, que por desgracia sigue siendo un colectivo de paletos ignorantes, pueblerinos de mente obtusa y pícaros sin escrúpulos. Y que conste que hablo de la masa (borreguil) y no del individuo. ¿O todavía hay alguien que se crea que somos del 1er mundo (cultural y tecnológicamente)?.

----------


## Raicon

Si os fijais han detenido a dos de los terroristas supuestamente implicados en la muerte de los dos guardia civiles en Bayona. Uno de ellos tiene cargos por haber sido integrante de la Banda etarra en la seccion de "reclutamiento" (no se si es esa palabra) de la "cale borroca" Mi pregunta es ¿Porqué no sigue en la carcel? Yo no estoy de acuerdo con la pena de muerte, pero si con la condena perpetua.

----------


## ElGranDantón

> La homosexualidad no es una enfermedad... ¿o tienes algún documento con base científica que la catalogue como tal?


¿Pero es que no te das cuenta de que sólo es un ejemplo?

Si lo que digo yo, lástima que acierte: si uno quiere, al final acaba tergiversando las cosas. No tengo más que remitirme a los dos ejemplos los cuales he citado.

----------


## Raicon

> Y¿Silencio para no molestar al resto? Me parece una barbaridad. Aunque si tus disertaciones políticas son como el ejemplo de la homosexualidad, es normal que se generen reacciones hostiles hacia tí.
> La homosexualidad no es una enfermedad... ¿o tienes algún documento con base científica que la catalogue como tal?


Vamos haber, cuando pongo un ejemplo, no digo que piense que la homosexualidad sea una enfermedad. Si lo pensase no pondria:
"Por ejemplo: si digo..." Diria directamente que la homosexualidad es una enfermedad. haber si queda claro asi.  :Smile1:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

De pequeñito me enseñaron que hablar de política en circulos ajenos a ella es de mala educación.

Igualmente me enseñaron que hablar de política es una de las maneras más rápidas de acabar peleado con la familia, los amigos, los compañeros....

En este país en el que tan amigos somos de hablar ex-cátedra basandonos en lo que nos han dicho nuestros padres, lo que dice la prensa que nos gusta, la radio que nos gusta, la tele que nos gusta o los políticos que nos gustan, etc, hace años que soy partidario, cuando se habla de política, de seguir el proverbio árabe que dice que 'Alá nos ha dado dos orejas y una boca para escuchar el doble de lo que hablemos.

Voy a cerrar el hilo porque, de momento, a lo único que parece conducir es a crear mal rollo entre los aprticipantes y miembros del foro. Creo que no hace ningún bien a nadie. Qeu no se interprete esto como censura ni nada parecido puesto que no se debe a lo que unos u otros decís, sino a cómo os lo decís.

Si Mariano u otro moderador creen que debe reabrirse, que lo hagan.

Y sí, efectivamente cesé en mis funciones de moderador, pero resulta que tengo dos cosas ahora mismo:

1.- aprecio por el foro y sus miembros.

2.- Permisos activos para cortar polémicas.

Así que las combino para que se relajen los ánimos.

----------

